# Aiming best practice



## ykasan (Sep 21, 2017)

How to properly aim if I have dominant right hand and dominant left eye?

Thank you


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Hold the slingshot in right hand and draw with the left hand while aiming the left eye .


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

:yeahthat: That's all I got. I tried some of the suggestions for sighting on a door knob and switching eyes...blah etc. Astigmatism kills that. I shoot a pistol with my right hand and sight with my right eye. I shoot a rifle, bow and slingshot sighting with my left eye.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Welcome to the forum!! There are lots of threads to read on the subject on the search function. Again welcome


----------



## VAshooter (Feb 10, 2015)

Having an astigmatism as well as being left eye dominant is tough. I think I would start practicing holding the slingshot in the right hand and drawing the bands back with the left. Switching may be difficult but if you retrain by practicing one step at a time being careful to develop good technique as you go you could end up a better shooter. Good luck with whatever you do.


----------



## TomR (Sep 21, 2017)

Though I'm new to shooting slingshots, I'm also right handed, left eye dominant. I've been practicing shooting both left and right handed. When shooting
holding the slingshot in my right hand I initialing site with both eyes open and centering my aim point on target, I then close my right eye. 9/10 times my aim
point remains on target. When shooting with the slingshot in my left hand I aim with both eyes open and center my aim point on the target. If I close my
left eye the aim point and target no longer line up, so I always keep both eyes open when holding in my left hand. I find when I begin to fatigue or just
stop shooting consistently, switching hands breaks the cycle and I get back on target and begin to shoot consistently again.


----------



## Tree Man (Jun 30, 2016)

I'm cross dominant as well. I've tried switching hands, but I'm still clumsy. I've been working on intuitive shooting style with better results. There's no substitute for practice. Welcome to the addiction.


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

the logic says, change the hand or change the eye.

however, since you can not change the eye, than you should change your hand.

but this only applies if your are keen on precision; if you like power of the shot, you should stick to your dominant hand to the frame and forget the eye.

cheers,

jazz


----------

